
Tezos: a self-amending cryptographic ledger - cribbles
https://www.tezos.com/
======
ghughes
This is the modern equivalent of a penny stock.

Could an admin please change the link to point at their technical whitepaper
instead of this content-free solicitation to participate in a funding round
that conveniently opens 5 days from now?

------
topmonk
Here is probably a better link which describes Tezos in more detail:
[https://www.tezos.com/static/papers/position_paper.pdf](https://www.tezos.com/static/papers/position_paper.pdf)

Edit: After reading it, the main takeaways are:

1\. Allows voting on changing the protocol

2\. Uses Proof of Stake with some statistical analysis to help with flaws,
although nothing seemed definite

3\. A brief mention of formal logic being used to create some sort of
constitution, which any changes have to prove they abide by before being
accepted by the system

------
WikipediasBad
Very interesting. I find the rise of all these cryptocoins really difficult to
discern the gems from the mediocre. But tezos (and EOS) seem like one of the
better ones.

~~~
Temasik
Ya right [http://www.coindesk.com/eos-unpacking-the-big-promises-
behin...](http://www.coindesk.com/eos-unpacking-the-big-promises-behind-a-
possible-blockchain-contender/)

~~~
WikipediasBad
An article that quotes a random reddit user by username as evidence and the
godfather of truth-tellers Chris DeRose. How damning of an analysis. /s

------
quocble
This one has lots of potential. TDLR, this one has built in governance to
allow update to the cryptocurrency, which both bitcoin and ethereum had issues
with. Bitcoin has scaling problem, and eth had to fork. Ironically,
cryptocurrency purpose is the decentralized but the core team retains too much
control, which exactly what they're trying to avoid. I'm planning to fund ICO.

------
grizzles
_The token is called a Tez (XTZ), when there are many they are Tezzies (tay-z-
eez)._

Why don't you just call it a (TEZ)?

~~~
irickt
This is to comply with currency naming standards:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISO_4217](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISO_4217)

Same reason XBT for bitcoin is prefered by some to BTC.

------
nullbyte
Another garbage coin. Next please.

~~~
Nition
Funnily enough I originally read the title as "Tazos" which are another type
of garbage coin.[1]

[1] [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tazos](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tazos)

